# Compra-venta > Compro >  compro "cementerio de cartas" y "libertad de expresión" de dani daortiz (pdf)

## nyper

hola busco estos dos libros.

----------


## Prendes

Libertad de expresión sólo se comercializa en papel.
Y cementerio de cartas cuesta 10 € en PDF en ********, ¿por qué no lo descargas de ahí directamente?

----------

